# E-Cigarettes rejuvenate tobacco smoker's lungs: leaked study that the FDA haven't released



## Alex (4/9/14)

http://www.vapemonitor.com/2014/09/03/e-cigarettes-rejuvenate-tobacco-smokers-lungs-leaked-study/

*E-Cigarettes rejuvenate tobacco smoker’s lungs: leaked study*

Posted on September 3, 2014 by VM Staff // 13 Comments



 Vaporizer (Wikimedia)

A study sponsored by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) that associated electronic cigarette use with improved lung function will not be released to the public, according to sources with knowledge of the findings.
Some of the findings, which seem to support claims that vaporizers are a safer alternative to tobacco use, have been leaked to the media.

The 24-month study followed 560 volunteers that agreed to replace tobacco products with vaporizers. Among the 560 volunteers, half (280) were supplied with e-juice in a variety of flavors that contained nicotine. The second group of 280 received non-nicotine e-juice in the same flavors.
At the conclusion of the study, 206 volunteers from the nicotine group had remained tobacco free, with just 16 from the non-nicotine group.

The fact that vaporizers are great smoking cessation tools has been known for several years, however, the fact that vaporizers can significantly improve lung function is new.

“It’s the smoking gun with the silver bullet,” said a researcher with the project, on the condition of anonymity.
“Lung function improved by over 50 percent in all groups, regardless if nicotine was present or not,” said our source. “And it occurred within 6 months of vaporizing,” the source added.

The study, according to one source, will never see the light of day.
Some of the information in this report has been edited to protect the source’s identity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

Just shows you 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/14)

Thank you! Some good news for a change 

I can clearly see a major improvement in lung function since I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre (4/9/14)

Awesome news, thanks @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (4/9/14)

I agree with this comment : "I don't understand why the story was even posted. If you can't cite the source, or provide references, you're no only part of the problem and not the solution." Without any proof its just a made up story. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)

ComplexChaos said:


> I agree with this comment : "I don't understand why the story was even posted. If you can't cite the source, or provide references, you're no only part of the problem and not the solution." Without any proof its just a made up story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I see, so you would prefer I stick to only posting genuine verified scientific studies that show we are all latent "Cocaine" addicts then. I don't choose the content, I just share the info.

My lungs tell me there must be something to this story though, and hopefully more information is forthcoming. With all the negativity in the media, we sure could use some good news.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## DoubleD (4/9/14)

Same here, I can feel the difference it has made on my life, physically and mentally. Happy Vaper

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/9/14)

Oh man I can feel the improvement.

Way less sinus issues, so therefore less lethargic. I'm sleeping better and my lungs don't hurt every morning.

I'm telling you, besides all the politics behind the scenes with the big money business empires that stand to loose, the problem is also because of the human condition that we fear what we don't understand. "It just has to be bad because it looks like smoke." 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/14)

So sad the story would never see the light of day. It actually seriously pisses me off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (5/9/14)

I have not had a single head ache in 6 months!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (5/9/14)

I agree with the findings , Havent been sick since December. Nice find. It makes sense though on certain levels because if you are vaping liquids containing PG, then you are inhaling a germicide which is killing bacteria in your body. Hence no germs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (5/9/14)

Alex said:


> I see, so you would prefer I stick to only posting genuine verified scientific studies that show we are all latent "Cocaine" addicts then. I don't choose the content, I just share the info.
> 
> My lungs tell me there must be something to this story though, and hopefully more information is forthcoming. With all the negativity in the media, we sure could use some good news.



Sorry Alex I wasn't referring to your post, I appreciate all the valuable info you share.

I'm talking about the article written, theres no proof or reference to source so how do we know this isn't some made up story?

I know the facts are there as I feel so much better, my senses and my breathing. I started living much healthier since I started vaping, my whole lifestyle changed with it, eating and exercising. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.vapemonitor.com/2014/09/03/e-cigarettes-rejuvenate-tobacco-smokers-lungs-leaked-study/
> 
> *E-Cigarettes rejuvenate tobacco smoker’s lungs: leaked study*
> 
> ...


 
this is awesome but honestly very hard to believe... that latter part at least. - “Lung function improved by over 50 percent in all groups, regardless if nicotine was present or not,” said our source. “And it occurred within 6 months of vaporizing,”

the fact that this study will not see the light of day is no surprise as big tobacco and big pharma would most certainly look the fool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (5/9/14)

How is it hard to believe @Marzuq ? You go to the Gym?? How long have you been smoke free? 
Have you not noticed increased lung capacity?

I know that I CAN run further then before and my endurance has peaked, all of which I attribute to being able to breathe (more then 50% capacity increase for me in my opinion) =D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is awesome but honestly very hard to believe... that latter part at least. - “Lung function improved by over 50 percent in all groups, regardless if nicotine was present or not,” said our source. “And it occurred within 6 months of vaporizing,”
> 
> the fact that this study will not see the light of day is no surprise as big tobacco and big pharma would most certainly look the fool


Here is something I posted a few months ago, watch it when you get some time.


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

Alex said:


> Here is something I posted a few months ago




council blocks video and some other content so ill have to wait to get home before i can check that out..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

MarkK said:


> How is it hard to believe @Marzuq ? You go to the Gym?? How long have you been smoke free?
> Have you not noticed increased lung capacity?
> 
> I know that I CAN run further then before and my endurance has peaked, all of which I attribute to being able to breathe (more then 50% capacity increase for me in my opinion) =D


 
i find it hard to beleive because after years of smoking a pack a day and polluting my lunch with tar and nic and other harmful substances killing off my lungs bit by bit... the 6 month duration to have increased lung capacity is what i find hard to believe.

i havent been off stinkies all that long. honestly still have that morning and after supper smoke crave like crazy.
but i have been training and previously played rugby and other sports where i would smoke just as i was going onto the field. the training and physical activity improved the longer i played and the more often i played. with this in mind. your body adapts to its current condition and because i was so active i had no issues with second breath and so on

now if you were to stop smoking altogether and start vaping. your condition will improve because there is no additional tar and crap going into your system. so what appears as increased lung capacity is jst your body adapting to you new conditions .

this is just my opinion based on my experience


----------



## MarkK (5/9/14)

You will notice increased lung capacity  
Your fitness levels will improve this is all thanks to your lungs not having the ciggie's slowing them down 

Its very noticeable, there is actually a pbusardo video some where that he interviews a sports man who just wanted to make sure other sports men know about how it has improved his performance on the field, its from one of the vape meets he attended about 3 months back  

Just keep paying attention to how you feel and let us know if you notice it  

Everything in my life has improved since vaping, everything.

Enjoyment of life, less mood swings, no head aches, taste has become and orgasmic experience lol.
no coughing no wheezing. my lungs are clean and happy  

Side not it takes 7 years for your lungs to completely heal from a ciggie habit. The study I remember reading mentioned lung capacity and health improving to 100% in people up to the age of 50 or 60 just from stopping smoking cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

this is an interesting topic and we can more than likely start our own simple study here where members document different stages post quit smoking and start vaping.
new vapers myself included can start from week 0 where as the members off smokes for longer periods can start documenting from where they are now forward.

just for interest sake of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/9/14)

if this story had to leak to the media, the tobacco dens will cry blue murder

thanks for sharing @Alex


----------

